# Itchy Feet New Years Party - GREAT PARTY!



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi friends!

Anyone going to the Itchy Feet New Years Party? 

Dian and I are going and we would like to meet some forum members if anyone else is also going. We will be travelling down on the 30th and overnighting for a couple of days.

All the best for the holiday season!


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Now, I have been 'sworn to secrecy' in not revealing how great this party was at Itchy Feet in Cornwall, but alas I am not one to keep secrets very well, as my wife surely knows...

The reason one is sworn to secrecy is that there is such a magnificent buffet of food from the Viner's restaurant and an over-abundance of soft drinks, wine and spirits - and (my favourite: Strongbow Cider) and great entertainment that at ten pounds a head the guests would be spilling out into the Cornish valley below.

Now these parties never just happen. They are the result of great hosts, interesting guests and, of course, the over abundance of things mentioned above. All thanks to the hosts, Eric and Denise.

Now I was warned beforehand by my lovely wife to be on my best behaviour, but I can tell everyone that I wanted to play air guitar with those plastic replicas so popularly held by other guests with less restrictive wifes. But boy did they provide entertaining sights!

We met so many wonderful fellow RV'rs. Interesting each and everyone that we would be tempted to fly back to Europe next year (sans our motorhome) to be on hand again. A great family of American RV owners right there all together in Cornwall courtesy of Itchy Feet generosity, planning and team work.

As they say, "a good time was had by all"

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds Great Rah...

next year maybe..


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

RAH,

Since the DVLA / SMMT motor home approved / oversized list was removed the GREATEST secret has to be what has replaced it.

The indication is that we are back to the 2.55m width and 12m length with a tolerance.

Was there anything said or published to inform any potential RV purchaser what the new rules are or what the tolerance is?


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Mick and Pat!

I did not hear anything on that issue, but I know they will sell a Country Coach Allure and those are all 102" wide body coaches. That probably is the tolerance area. Also, things such as awnings etc are probably overlooked.

I think the 12-meter length rule is still valid though (although you could register one as a commercial vehicle in the UK, but that comes with taxes, inspections etc., so I am told). Practicality being the issue, driving a 45' in Europe is pretty easy, it is finding a pitch that is the problem 

All the best,

Robert


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Robert,

Thank you for that, I didn't want to drag you into what has become a slanging match regarding the RV / DVLA / RVDA issue on another forum, but as you had visited what I believe to be ( but no doubt denied ) the hub of the RVDA operation I just thought that something may have been announced.

Then again perhaps no one asked the question so letting them off yet again. 

Regarding your travels in Europe, how did you get on with your 45 footer any chance you could name he sites on here, they will no doubt be very useful when we ship our little 39 footer from the States to UK & Europe.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Joined the Caravan Club and the site wardens and hosts at Birmingham Chapel Lane were very helpful in accommodating us. Clean site. Abbeywood also. Itchy Feet, of course, but mostly we were staying at Truck Stops and Service Areas and selected marinas, such as Reading and Brue, on our UK journey. So not your typical camping experience. Sooted us though.

When the sun is out, we get a lot of amps into our 1000 ah + 500 ah battery banks from the 600-watt solar panels, but most of the time it is generator twice a day. The Mastervolt battery charger works fine on the primary bank when plugged in to any source, but the chassis bank seems not to be connected. Karl, at KJS, installed our electric transformer and that works fine except for giving all the amperage we need to run things at once.

We also stayed at places in France, Germany, Belgium, Czech and Italy on this trip so far. Spain is coming soon, though!


----------

